# Travel Destinations > Europe >  First 10 players can claim free NBA 2K22 MT - GameMS.com

## Selena

Dynamic Scorecards are some of the most important cards in NBA 2K22 MyTEAM right now, as they continue to evolve. If you're not familiar with them, the dynamic scorecards in MyTEAM update based on how they perform in the NBA. The tweaks were originally announced on the cards of Nikola Jokic and LeBron James, both of which were upgraded to Galaxy Opals. 

From there, NBA 2K22 MyTEAM has a total of 80 cards upgraded, be sure to check your collection in MyTEAM to see if your cards have been upgraded. Knowing that this is great for players to get Cheap NBA 2K22 MT, and they can use these player cards to get the star players they want to build a strong team.

Dynamic ratings aren't the only updated ratings. The ratings for NBA 2K22 were also updated today. Luka Doncic's overall grade has been updated with a +2. However, his dynamic scorecard in NBA 2K22 MyTEAM dropped during this update. Therefore, players need to consider comprehensively when choosing players. 


For those novice players, they can try to Buy 2K MT at GameMS. The site is currently running a promotion where the top 10 players who go to the site can get NBA 2K22 MT for free. Come on!

----------

